
Cheops telescope begins study of far-off worlds - finphil
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-52307087
======
freeplay
Thought cheops was going to be some new buzzword.

"How Google is leveraging Gitops, Devops, and Cheops for their innovative
CI/CD approach"

~~~
saas_sam
"We looked at the data, and what we found shocked us. When the disparate
disciplines of Cheese and Operations are unified on one platform, developer
velocity and subcutaneous fat increase dramatically."

~~~
jniedrauer
Is this like an alternative to the Ballmer Peak for developers who don't
drink?

------
ur-whale
Man, Wiley & Sons was already around in 1908, talk about ancient evil.

